# su: Module is unknown [SOLVED]

## samek

hello,

i was copying some liberaries and i unwittingly erased some libs from /lib .. then i recompiled glibc and it seems to be all programs working now, except when i do su as user i get this message:

```

su: Module is unknown

```

Do anybody know what is wrong?

----------

## SinoTech

Think you're missing some pam libraries which are required for "su". I recommend to login as root (you can at console prompt, can't you?) and then running "revdep-rebuild" (Contained in "gentoolkit"):

```

$ emerge gentookit

$ revdep-rebuild

```

If that doesn't help try to rebuild the packages "shadow", "cracklib" and "pam-login" (That's the packages where "su" resides in and its dependencies)

```

$ emerge --oneshot shadow cracklib pam-login

```

Regards,

Sino

----------

## samek

ok i sloved the problem by recompiling shadow pam pam-login packages.. 

Thanks for the tips SinoTech!

----------

## pjp

Moved from Other Things Gentoo

----------

